# Favorite Fish'n Energy Drink



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Saw this on another forum and I'm just curious what folks here in Utah prefer as your fish'n beverage. 

For us first thing...coffee, water...more water, Diet Coke, Propel (lemon flavor), then I'm allowed my ration of 12 oz barley and hops (2 maybe 3), water then more water and lemon ice tea/Propel.

So what do you folks have as an energy drink while 'soft' water fish'n???

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have been taking those little packets that you put into a 16 oz bottle of water.
I like them a lot.
Many flavors to choose from.
My main liquid refreshment though is Diet Coke.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Mountain Dew, and either gatorade or powerade depending on how cheap they are and I am feeling. :mrgreen:


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

metamucil, gives me a real get up an go feeling.........fish'n or other wise!!!  :lol:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Stiff coffee in the morning (it's ready when a spoon will stand up straight :wink: ) and water for the rest of the day.

If I'm super tired at the end of my trip, I'll get some sort of caffeinated soda like Pepsi or Dew for the drive home. 

When I've got my wife with me, we usually pick up a couple bottles of Sobe along the way.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

fatbass said:


> I stay away from sugared drinks altogether. Coffee early, water, water, water. When a fish is caught, a nip from the half-pint whiskey bottle* is offered. More water and a few beers* the rest of the trip.
> 
> *I learned a few years back not to take enough whiskey or beer to get into trouble. I am a trained professional. :wink:


+100 except I'll take a Gatorade or two as well


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

My drink of choice used to be those **** rockstars or mtn dew amps. mabey a couple mt dews or gatorade throughout the day. Ive switched it up to nothing but water for the past 2 monthes. Never felt better being off all that sugar  . Coffe isnt so bad either, But i has to have a bunch of vanilla coffee creamer to make it edible for me. Those Vanilla starbucks double shot energy drinks arent so bad either!!! But now its only water, and more water!!!


For Ice fishin its a whole different story. I still like those normal things, But I sometimes like that stuff that doesnt freeze also :lol:


----------



## Coach (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm a monster guy myself, but I can see the wisdom in the no sugar thing. Think I'll switch to all water like some of you.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

All water while I'm fishing and usually a sonic slush at the end of the day. If I'm fishing with anyone other than my wife the guy with the least fish buys. Kind of an insult to injury thing. Although, come to think of it, I buy more than I get treated... Maybe I should change the rule. -Ov-


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Gatorade and water.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I start with a sugar free NOS when i get in the truck. Finish that by launch or shortly after and then tons of water and an Arizona Sweet Tea or Half and Half now and then.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

hmmmm water and mt dew are what we usually throw in the cooler but im a big dr. pepper fan myself and i like an ice cold gatorade when we are out on the lake.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

well I usually hydrate with water most of the day and may even bring the water bottle with the filter. If I'm tired and need a pick me up and can find a place open at 3:30-4:00am I will grab an AMP original. I will always have a strawberry lemonade and a lemon lime Powerade with me on all trips


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I make fresh coffee (ground from whole beans at the time of brewing and flavored with french vanilla creamer and sugar-- yes, this is very important). I have a cup at the house and then fill the thermos to take with. Lots of water all day, usually close to a gallon. Sometimes I take a flask of whiskey or a cooler with some beers and my lunch. On the way home I like to have a sugar free rockstar so I don't get drowsy on the road and I have energy for all the things my wife has thought of for me/us to do while I was gone.

cliffs:
coffee
lots of water
beer or whiskey (not very often)
sugar free rockstar


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Water, various sodas and if I'm up and at it early after a late night at work, I'll grab a Full Throttle or a Rockstar Juiced to get the engine running. I like the citrus and guava flavors best.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Gatorade or Powerade.... and I never take enough. Usually get it down the hatch quick and have a dehydration headache by the afternoon..... hard to pack enough to make up for as far as I walk and how much I sweat. Guess it would be better to be miserable packing tons of water or whatever early and wind up hydrated when I leave later..... the pack will only get lighter. 8)


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

That is one thing that early explorers and pioneers always found to be true. The single biggest problem they had starting out, was too much weight. Thankfully if they had enough water to cross the plains or deserts or whatever, then the problem was not only self correcting, but saved their lives as well. If they started out lighter and easier, they died a lot quicker too. :shock:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Crystal Light packets- then Pet's wicked Ale or Moose Drool


----------

